# Special type of knitting? :)



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello, knitters  

It is a while I have been there for the last time... So many things changed in a short period of time (new school, new town, new work, the same love of my life  and new hoby - fall in love with knitting needles)

After the first piece I knitted, I consider it a piece, since my man is wearing it  I told myself I do like it more than I thought all the time...
I am not that aware of therms and techniques in knitting than with chrocheting, so I hope you can help me. Found picture of the scarf on pinterest and do not know the name of techniq or name of stitch to google it 

Thank you ;-)


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful work! The scarf looks like a form of entrelac knitting. Here's a link to a pattern like it that I found on Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/just-triangles-entrelac-scarf-2

Very nice photos!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Lovely knitting and a very lovely man! ;-)


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful! Can you tell us the name of your pretty scarf pattern?


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice scarf on a handsome fellow!!
Love the colorful scarf, can you share pattern location?


----------



## KAP (Nov 23, 2014)

She is asking us to help her find the pattern to the last picture. She found the picture on pinterest.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multidirectional-diagonal-scarf

It looks a little like the Multidirectional Scarf. I had great fun knitting it.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

lovely "piece" and very handsome model


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you all for help. I didn't know if he will like what I knitted but seems as he does


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

mardzerin said:


> Thank you all for help. I didn't know if he will like what I knitted but seems as he does


He certainly looks happy!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Your pieces are so nice. Lovely even stitches.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

This looks like the pattern you want, take a look at this;

https://hitherandyarn.wordpress.com/free-knitting-patterns/pioneer-braid-scarf/

You may have to copy and paste this link to get to the pattern


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Look for Pioneer Braid scarf on Ravelry


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

mardzerin said:


> Thank you all for help. I didn't know if he will like what I knitted but seems as he does


You need to be congratulated for taking on all you have and then to expand your knitting skills :thumbup: :!:

You are wanting what is called picked up work (stitches) which is used a lot in knit fabrics like entrelac etc. Unlike the Pinterest photo I like my interchangeable needle set for this work. You leave the cable on the first completed portion to hold those active stitch loops. Then with the pin tips on another cable you then work them together in the rows needed for the join. No need to pick up stitches.

Do of course make a sample to see how this works.

Continuez de tricoter


----------



## knitsbyjenn (Sep 29, 2015)

That looks like ZigZag, design by Audrey Knight.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zigzag-11

Its on page 57 of her book, Reversible Scarfs.

HTH!


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

krestiekrew said:


> This looks like the pattern you want, take a look at this;
> 
> https://hitherandyarn.wordpress.com/free-knitting-patterns/pioneer-braid-scarf/
> 
> You may have to copy and paste this link to get to the pattern


That is the exact one. I already start one of those above, and if I want to make that one, I will have to make some research first, since I have no idea what those abbrevations mean  but thank you very much!!! :thumbup:


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

http://hitherandyarn.wordpress.com/free-knitting-patterns/pioneer-braid-scarf/


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice work and handsome guy


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice! I tried that pattern and hubby didn't care for it. Ripped it out! Yours is beautiful!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> This looks like the pattern you want, take a look at this;
> 
> http://hitherandyarn.wordpress.com/free-knitting-patterns/pioneer-braid-scarf/
> 
> You may have to copy and paste this link to get to the pattern


On Knitting Paradise's system, you need to remove the 's' after the http for the link to be 'live'. Thank you for finding it! HOW did you find it? I googled the photo, but it didn't fetch the pattern or its Ravelry page.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice scarf and model.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Beautiful work....looks good on him


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mardzerin said:


> Hello, knitters
> 
> It is a while I have been there for the last time... So many things changed in a short period of time (new school, new town, new work, the same love of my life  and new hoby - fall in love with knitting needles)
> 
> ...


Both the baseball player and the bearded gent are wearing cowls that are knit in a simple rib pattern that appears to be k2, p2. The scarf looks to me to be a bit like entrelac knitting


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice, I love the color of the hat and scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work and colours.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

The pattern is entrelcac. It is fun to knit but a challenge. You will have to watch youtube to learn the technique.
Good luck


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What superb knitting. Thanks for asking this question, it's a pattern I have been searching for myself. Have fun knitting.


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice work! Thanks for inquiring about scarf - it's beautiful. In the past I have found you tube as a great resource for knitting terms and explanation of how to do it.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh! So very well done. I must try to knit again after my total knee


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

The colorful one is the Multidirectional Diagonal Scarf. I'm knitting one now-- great fun!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Great job! Love your work.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

If you go to http://thecrochetcrowd.com/ and sign up you will find an excellent video showing you how to do entrelac knitting, entrelac crocheting, or any other knitting or crocheting you want to do. The site is located in Canada, is free, and Mikey is always there to help if you need it. Good luck. Your hat looks great and I know you will make a beautiful entrelac scarf. Please send a picture.


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, I think it is the Multidirectional Scarf from Ravelry. I have made several of them and they are so much fun to make!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I was just in Bratislava last week in a river cruise and understand how useful the big warm scarves would be. Here in the southwest US we only need a lighter scarf. Yours are really nice.


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

I am referring to the scarf that is in progress.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice...


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the hat and scarf you already knit! Patterns???


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, this is it! Thanks for reposting the pattern so I could find it!


marilyngf said:


> http://hitherandyarn.wordpress.com/free-knitting-patterns/pioneer-braid-scarf/


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

krestiekrew said:


> This looks like the pattern you want, take a look at this;
> 
> https://hitherandyarn.wordpress.com/free-knitting-patterns/pioneer-braid-scarf/
> 
> You may have to copy and paste this link to get to the pattern


Just take the "s" off.

Hyperlinking for you:

http://hitherandyarn.wordpress.com/free-knitting-patterns/pioneer-braid-scarf/

~~~


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Your 'piece' is just beautiful and obviously loved.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful work! Your model is cute too!

Fiona. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great job on your man's hat and scarf! He sure looks warm and cozy wearing it. I think the Pioneer Braid scarf on Ravelry is what you're looking for. I added it to my library and can't wait to try it.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> This looks like the pattern you want, take a look at this;
> 
> https://hitherandyarn.wordpress.com/free-knitting-patterns/pioneer-braid-scarf/
> 
> You may have to copy and paste this link to get to the pattern


This has to be it and thank you for the link. I will have to give it a go.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> Lovely knitting and a very lovely man! ;-)


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeanmarie515 (May 21, 2015)

As the others have already said, your knitting and your man are both very attractive. 

I am so glad you posted again. I enjoyed your pictures of the mountains where you went skiing. My mother's family is Slovak, and they have lived for at least 100 years in the little town of Jakubany. Have you ever heard of it?


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Good work and obviously well received. The multi-directional scarf is easy and fun to knit. I have made several in multi-colored yarn with long repeats.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> On Knitting Paradise's system, you need to remove the 's' after the http for the link to be 'live'. Thank you for finding it! HOW did you find it? I googled the photo, but it didn't fetch the pattern or its Ravelry page.


LOL! I knew I had seen it, figured I had saved it in favorites on Ravelry so I patiently looked thru favs...


----------



## naughtyknitterjan (Feb 6, 2015)

Lovely scarf. Handsome Dude. Jan


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

i would love your hat and cowl pattern!


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

Love your hat and cowl. What yarn and pattern did you use? Looks like your man really likes it.
I liked your last scarf pattern too and found out that I already had it in my favorites on Ravelry.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful work &#128077;


----------



## sue943 (Jul 14, 2011)

it's definitely multi directional . Done with knitting short rows where you don't knit all the way across and so one needle has stitches that are knitted one at a time and the other needle has stitches knitted all the way to the end. Sue in Mi


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

JTM said:


> Both the baseball player and the bearded gent are wearing cowls that are knit in a simple rib pattern that appears to be k2, p2. The scarf looks to me to be a bit like entrelac knitting


Both of them are in fact only one guy. That lovely better half of mine  the hat is simple knitting on right side and the cowl is as you wrote k2 and p2


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

joand said:


> The colorful one is the Multidirectional Diagonal Scarf. I'm knitting one now-- great fun!


I started one yesterday and after finishing the first triange, unfortunately I unriped it all, I did not know how to continue... So I guess I am still not that good in kniting for such pattern


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

jeanmarie515 said:


> As the others have already said, your knitting and your man are both very attractive.
> 
> I am so glad you posted again. I enjoyed your pictures of the mountains where you went skiing. My mother's family is Slovak, and they have lived for at least 100 years in the little town of Jakubany. Have you ever heard of it?


Hi, thank you. I haven't heard of that, i guess it because it is a small vilage and it is quite far away from my town  I am happy to hear about peoople "originaly" from my small big country


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I was just in Bratislava last week in a river cruise and understand how useful the big warm scarves would be. Here in the southwest US we only need a lighter scarf. Yours are really nice.


Hope you like it there  Yes, scarfs and hats are very needed here. Especialy in the area where I am from  Bratislava has only light winter  you should definitely come during january


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

lovey said:


> I like the hat and scarf you already knit! Patterns???


Hat it simple knitting, and cowl s knitted on round needles 2k and 2p  wery simple and quick.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mardzerin said:


> I started one yesterday and after finishing the first triange, unfortunately I unriped it all, I did not know how to continue... So I guess I am still not that good in knitting for such pattern


It's not your proficiency at knitting that's at fault. It's your impatience in yourself! 
Which pattern were you using? 
I'm sure one or more of the 139047 users on KP will be willing and able to assist you through to success. Just ASK!! Don't just rip it out!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

To those who think the photo of the scarf 'in progress' is the 
Multi-Directional Scarf by Iris Schreier, look again. Done in a tonal or slowly changing variegate, it may look the same, but done in contrasting solids, it's obviously not.
It's also unrelated to entrelac.
It has the word 'braid' in it for a reason. Done in solids, it looks like a braid. Braided backwards, but a braid none the less.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> LOL! I knew I had seen it, figured I had saved it in favorites on Ravelry so I patiently looked thru favs...


Ah! Now, I don't feel so inept. I hadn't seen it before, and Google Images didn't find it. Thank you! I think I like it better than Iris Schreier's.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

You are definitely in the right place for help. Someone on here will gladly lend a helpful hand and most likely the pattern you need. Your work already looks gorgeous.Good Luck.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Both lovely.


----------



## channer3 (Oct 15, 2014)

It is a picture of the Pioneer Braid scarf on the Ravelry website. The pattern is free. If you click on the picture on Pintrest the pattern should come up.


----------



## channer3 (Oct 15, 2014)

It's the Pioneer Braid scarf on Ravelry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

channer3 said:


> It is a picture of the Pioneer Braid scarf on the Ravelry website. The pattern is free. If you click on the picture on Pintrest the pattern should come up.


I tried that, but I guess it had been pinned and re-pinned too many times. I couldn't get back to the pattern from Pinterest.


----------



## channer3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Go to Ravelry.com and search for Pioneer Braid scarf and it should come up. Otherrwise on Pintrest if you search for it click on the picture that has a girl with glasses wearing it, the pattern is on that one.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

mardzerin said:


> Hello, knitters
> 
> It is a while I have been there for the last time... So many things changed in a short period of time (new school, new town, new work, the same love of my life  and new hoby - fall in love with knitting needles)
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely scarf! Very well done!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

mardzerin said:


> That is the exact one. I already start one of those above, and if I want to make that one, I will have to make some research first, since I have no idea what those abbrevations mean  but thank you very much!!! :thumbup:


Great work! You can see that he likes it! Good luck with the next one!


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

I too don't know it's name but I do know how to knit it. Use any self striping yarn,thickness doesn't matter

CO 1 stitch
Row 1 Kf&b
Row 2Kf&b K1
Row 3Kf& K 2
Continue this way until the cast on sides are as wide as you want them, eg 6 6 inches from point to needle
Next row Kf&b slip 1 K1 psso,3stitches on right hand needleTurn your work and knit back over the three stitches
Next row K f&b K1 slip 1 K1psso.
Do this increasing one stitich between first stitch and slip one until you have giot to the end of the live stitches. Next row K
k&b slip 1 K1 psso. Continue doing this until the scarf is as long as you want it finishing with all your stitches on the one needle.
Decrease
K 2 tog at nthe begining of each row until one stitch remains, fasten off.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

lovely!!


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I have trouble reading patterns and hope you will help me. 

Row 2Kf&b K1
For the second row, I will Knit in the front and back of the stitch, then knit 1 - repeating this across row. Is this correct?

Row 3Kf& K 2
What do you do after Row 3Kf& ? I got lost here.

Thanks.


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> To those who think the photo of the scarf 'in progress' is the
> Multi-Directional Scarf by Iris Schreier, look again. Done in a tonal or slowly changing variegate, it may look the same, but done in contrasting solids, it's obviously not.
> It's also unrelated to entrelac.
> It has the word 'braid' in it for a reason. Done in solids, it looks like a braid. Braided backwards, but a braid none the less.


I started with that one http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2014/12/04/just-triangles-entrelac-scarf-in-flax-down/ the main problem was, do I have to cut the yarn all the time after every triangle? I want to do something, that why I didn't ask just unrip it  I wont do it again, I promise  ...


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

Carlavine  oh myyy... Love that one so much, can you tell me which pattern you used? And if you remember ehat yarn? I like it aaaall


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

welsh wooly said:


> I too don't know it's name but I do know how to knit it. Use any self striping yarn,thickness doesn't matter
> 
> CO 1 stitch
> Row 1 Kf&b
> ...


It's all greek to me, have no idea what those abrevations mean.. Did any of you found video which shows those triangles?


----------



## jeanmarie515 (May 21, 2015)

mardzerin said:


> Hi, thank you. I haven't heard of that, i guess it because it is a small vilage and it is quite far away from my town  I am happy to hear about peoople "originaly" from my small big country


It was kind of you to reply even though you don't know the town. It was worth asking about it because sometimes there can be a surprising connection. Thank you, and good luck with your knitting!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mardzerin said:


> I started with that one http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2014/12/04/just-triangles-entrelac-scarf-in-flax-down/ the main problem was, do I have to cut the yarn all the time after every triangle? I want to do something, that why I didn't ask just unrip it  I wont do it again, I promise  ...


That pattern link leads to the photo tutorial at: http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2012/06/17/whits-knits-just-triangles-entrelac-scarf/ , and - according to that pattern, yes, you cut the yarn when you change colour at the end of each triangle. However, if you're not changing colour - using a solid or a yarn that has its own colour chages - I don't see why you would need to cut the strand of yarn.

I like the pattern as a 'stash-buster' - a means of using up leftover partial balls of yarn. I guess I'll need to add it to my to-do list!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Keiko said:


> I have trouble reading patterns and hope you will help me.
> 
> Row 2Kf&b K1
> For the second row, I will Knit in the front and back of the stitch, then knit 1 - repeating this across row. Is this correct?
> ...


Expanded (non-abbreviated) version:

Increasing portion
Cast On 1 stitch.

Row 1 Knit into the front & back of that stitch. = 2 stitches

Row 2 Knit into the front & back of the first stitch, Knit 1. = 3 stitches

Row 3 Knit into the front & back of the first stitch, Knit 2. = 4 stitches

Continue this way until the cast on sides are as wide as you want them, e.g. 6 6 inches from point (of scarf up) to needle. (? I haven't knit this yet, so I'm unsure of the directions. 6 inches or 66?)

short row section

Next row: Knit into the front & back of the first stitch, slip 1-Knit 1-pass the slipped stitch over the knitted stitch = 3 stitches on right hand needle. *Turn* your work and knit back over the three stitches.

Next row: Knit into the front & back of the first stitch, knit *1*, slip 1-Knit 1-pass the slipped stitch over the knitted stitch. *Turn* your work and knit back to the beginning of the row.

Next row: Knit into the front & back of the first stitch, knit *2*, slip 1-Knit 1-pass the slipped stitch over the knitted stitch. *Turn* your work and knit back to the beginning of the row.

Do this increasing one stitch between first stitch and slip one until you have got to the end of the live stitches.

Next row: Knit into the front & back of the first stitch, slip 1-knit 1, pass the slipped stitch over the knitted stitch.

(I'm guessing you knit to the end of each row after performing the row above. This would be the straight section - no change in stitch numbers, because each increase is balanced by a decrease.)

Continue doing this until the scarf is as long as you want it finishing with all your stitches on the one needle.

Decrease

Knit 2 together at the beginning of each row until one stitch remains, fasten off.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Jessica-Jean, Thank you for your help. Now that you have written it out the pattern makes sense but it didn't before. Now I am going to give this a try. Again, thanks loads.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Keiko said:


> Jessica-Jean, Thank you for your help. Now that you have written it out the pattern makes sense but it didn't before. Now I am going to give this a try. Again, thanks loads.


You're welcome!


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

mardzerin said:


> Carlavine  oh myyy... Love that one so much, can you tell me which pattern you used? And if you remember ehat yarn? I like it aaaall


Hi, 
If you read the text with my first posting it will tell you where to find the pattern for the scarf. For the hat I just made a basic mans knit hat. Let me know if you still need help finding the pattern.


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

Carlavine said:


> Hi,
> If you read the text with my first posting it will tell you where to find the pattern for the scarf. For the hat I just made a basic mans knit hat. Let me know if you still need help finding the pattern.


I did not find the pattern, I guess I don' t completely understand what you mean, which text?  anyway, thank you for help


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

mardzerin said:


> I did not find the pattern, I guess I don' t completely understand what you mean, which text?  anyway, thank you for help


The text , where I posted the pictures of my grandson in the scarf, read what I wrote at the beginning of the post.


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

Carlavine said:


> The text , where I posted the pictures of my grandson in the scarf, read what I wrote at the beginning of the post.


Yeees, now I can see it  it is written in quotation of mybpost, so I didn't realized you wrote something. I'll go and look for it


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0587.html?iP=1 here is the link for the scarf that Carlavine made.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

mardzerin said:


> Pattern used by Carlavine
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0587.html?iP=1


I was just going to post that Carlavine embedded her answer within her Quote Reply of yours, but I see you already found that.

(I wish the KP system would disallow that kind of input because it makes it look like you were saying something that she said. And THAT would be wrong if it were a conflicting type of thing to say.)

Anyway, here are photo images from the patterns. Each showing different colorway yarns...

Nice.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multidirectional-diagonal-scarf
> 
> It looks a little like the Multidirectional Scarf. I had great fun knitting it.


exactly what I thought


----------

